# Just Curious



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

Should I Answer Questions That Are Very Easily Found on Tire Racks website?
Example: Eric how much are these wheels? or Do these tires come in this size and how much are they?


----------



## SpecialKDog1 (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

Eric:
First and foremost...You're doing a great job considering all the duties you are required to perform both here and at TireRack! 
Second: I, for one, would like to see more details on the wheels other than just the size and price. At a minimum, offset info, and weight info would also be beneficial.
Come on man...we know you can handle being Webmaster for the TireRack website too!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious (SpecialKDog1)*

Class is in session.
No I don't get paid to moderate here. I do it because I am the freakin' VW geek at TTR. Thats a good thing right?
True Example (and there are many): a 17" BBS RX will vary 2-4 lbs depending on the application. Which wheel weight do you want me to post?? 
TTR is still in the process of moving. It is a hugh undertaking to get a company of this size relocated. There is a list of priorities for the owners to go by. I don't think the wheel weight thingie is to the top yet.
I don't want to feel like a baby sitter here. If it's on the web site why is it my job to look it up for you and repeat it here? I really don't get that. It's like some folks are too lazy to look "stuff" up for them selves. Of course if it's not on the site or common knowledge I'm more than happy to help. Do you guys get what i'm trying to say? 'Cause if you think I'm lazy or upset then UB mistaken. We're all good here right? We are family.


----------



## robertohead (Jun 20, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

we're suppossed to be used to search info. since we are always looking for vw and audi info in the net or magazines so i don't thing this would be a problem for us to start moving our mouse a little more







anyways, i just want to tell u that you are doing enough work just by providing this forums to talk about our cars and stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cburkart (Jan 10, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

Eric,
First of all I hope you know that everyone here greatly appreciates the time and effort you devote to this forum. I can easily understand how annoying it is for people to continually ask questions that could easily be answered by simply visiting http://www.tirerack.com. In fact, you can usually learn more that just what you're looking for with a visit to the site!
As for posting wheel weights at the tire rack website, when searching for wheels it's already necessary to indicate your application (i.e. make and model), so the weight of the wheels in question should not be at all ambiguous. For example, I go there, submit "Volkswagen," "2000," "Golf GLS 1.8T," and then see a whole selection of wheels. All that is necessary is linking the wheel weight to what has been selected by the prospective customer; you've already done it with fitment data. 
Anyway, thanks again for your participation in this forum. Keep up the good work!
Chris
[edit: fixed TireRack URL link]


[Modified by cburkart, 9:56 AM 9-20-2001]


----------



## fuzznuts (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

ill buy you a six pack when i get my tires purchased and mounted at the southbend store in October..












































Great job ERIC.. i know ive thanked you in the past, but Thanks again.!


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious (fuzznuts)*

Forget about the wheel weight thing for awhile.
Killians Red, please.


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't want to feel like a baby sitter here. If it's on the web site why is it my job to look it up for you and repeat it here? I really don't get that. It's like some folks are too lazy to look "stuff" up for them selves. Of course if it's not on the site or common knowledge I'm more than happy to help. Do you guys get what i'm trying to say? 'Cause if you think I'm lazy or upset then UB mistaken. We're all good here right? We are family. [HR][/HR]​So when the info is on your web site, can't you just post a link to it? Speaking for myself, if I were buying something TTR carries, I'd at least give you a shot at the business. 
Oh, and "We are family" has, err, a different meaning if you come from San Francisco or Key West or Provincetown.


----------



## H.B.PUNK (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious (GeoffD)*

lol Eric made a funny


----------



## HyKlas (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious (SpecialKDog1)*

Wheel weight shouldn't matter much to the majority of people here. If you're buying a 17", 18", or larger wheel, you obviously aren't looking to have it be light. That's what 12"-15" wheels are for. And that information can easily be acquired from the wheel manufacturer itself. Once they decide to hire someone to do this specific task (which they will have to), there might be a weight section available. 
I didn't vote for anything because I have no idea who Eric even is and don't plan to ever bother him for anything. Good job Eric, whatever you do...


----------



## nim (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

When one puts so much cash in modifying his car in trying to make it close as he can to a real sport machine, its a sure thing that rims weight is in consideration!!!
For example: on an original VW VR6 BBS alloys (15x6.5) the weight will be about 5.5 Kg. when I went to spend a huge amount of $ on rims I did not want for example to buy rims such as Ronal or Aez that can get up to 10 Kg or more in 16 ! that means 4.5x4= 18 Kg more to the car and believe me, let no one bull**** you, this weight on the car wheels will have some effect on the steering and driving feeling.
now, when some one who want new rims and the only thing on his mind is good looks, than weight is not an issue, but for some one who's already invested in chips, turbo, shocks etc. etc. weight comes at first when buying new rims. (that is why I spent 450$ each on Volk racing te37). now, If alloy dealers wanted to make life easier on us then every rim would come with its weight figure. why it is not so?
Its all about commercial reasons- they don’t want a customer to see beautiful rims that he is about to buy and say: more than 10 kg?!! no way I’m getting these, my originals are even lighter!!!
Notwithstanding the above, Erick, you are doing a great job for everyone who is in need of information, keep the good job!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

There are few questions that are asked real often that must be frustrating for you (like tire pressure). Why don't you address them in an FAQ and make it stick to the top of the forum (like I know the Moderators can do)?


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious (VWhombre)*

I guess I'm stupid. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

The other moderators do it. There is one stuck at the top of the General VW forum right now. Send 'em a note.


----------



## g-dawg (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

Hi Eric, could you tell me how much the 18x8 Mille Miglia Evo's weigh?


----------



## H.B.PUNK (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

I assume you're here as a salesman, your choice. Want to sell or not


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

I'm not curious anymore.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Just Curious ([email protected])*

Usefulness outlived.


----------

